# Retiring and Dream of Homesteading?



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

A 22-year Air Force Veteran, who now owns and manages Red Gate Farm, [content deleted]

--Raising Meat Rabbits
--Raising Chickens
--Raising Hogs in the Forest
--Dairy Goats
--Chicken Processing
--Rabbit Processing

[content deleted]


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Love your team!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you "retire" or just find a new profession after the Air Force. :facepalm:

Neat photos.....


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL! We tell everyone that we work waaaaay harder now that we are retired, but man we love it so much more and look forward to another day!! Miss Kay, to give you some reference, those boys are over 18 hands tall, and weigh a ton each!


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Blueridgeviews (May 3, 2015)

Gorgeous goats -- what breed are they?

Your photos are so inspiring! We've retired and just started doing similar, but not as 
advanced as you. Were taking it slow and careful to see what we can realistically do at our age.

Shocking how much our bodies are getting new muscles and fit in places we didn't even know we had!! What a good life this is -- thanks for the pictures that capture it.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

They are Alpine.


----------



## shortie (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm a student and fan of Joel Salatin yet locked in the corporate world. I have lived in rural areas and fooled with cattle, horses and barbed wire fence construction. I'm leaving the corporate world end of year , _retiring _, lol, in order to have some good years ahead starting at age 62 in order to work a 16 acre farm in N.E. Texas. 

No debt although I am going to finance before _retiring_ a compact tractor and implements simply because of low interest rates. I'm not one that favors monthly payments, just have a need for the tractor and could pay cash (nice). I currently have an older tractor in a '98 John Deere 5310. I bought it at auction so as to have something for mowing of 16 acres. I am very blessed to have built a modest home on the property sort of like a "weekend warrior" type using cash as I went along for about seven years. Seven years is nothing now, I'm moving permanently very soon.

I have several ideas how to get by living a rural life and I can guarantee won't miss the big city at all.


----------

